# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Este fórum está no automático????????

## Cesar Silverio

Caros membros,

Agora até já há spams a conspurcar alguns dos excelentes posts aqui publicados por muitos membros ao longo de muitos anos????
E ainda há quem pague e patrocine este fórum?
Eu não venho mais aqui!!!
Obrigado

----------


## Armando Queirós

Isto está cheio de "cáca"!! :/

----------


## Helena Pais

Muito mau, mesmo... nem moderadores nem ninguém para dar uma palavra ou meter as coisas no sitio... depois não admirem o fórum estar às moscas... em relação aos patrocinadores, coitados!!! Já pagaram agora olha...

----------


## Administração

Registou-se um erro de processamento que só agora pôde ser corrigido.

A Administração

----------


## Armando Queirós

Acho que o problema voltou... :S

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

O Mestre César Silvério tem razão.

Estou farto de informar que tenho problemas de autorização na página principal e nada. E como eu muitos outros.

É uma pena.

Tanta informação que existe aqui ... Tanto que me ensinou este forum e os membros que inicialmente o fundaram/mantiveram.  :Icon Cry: 

Abraços,
Rui

----------

